# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Ant Raid Lite 1.0.0 [2012, RTS, ARCADE, Tower Defence]

## kikorik

*Ant Raid Lite*
*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: RTS, ARCADE, Tower Defence
*Разработчик*: Prank Ltd.
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия игры*: 1.0.0
*Тип издания*: Lite
*Платформа*: Android 2.3+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
_90 баллов из 100 по версии авторитетного сайта Metacritic — такую игру нельзя пропустить!
Ant Raid превратит твое мобильное устройство в  необыкновенный маленький мир, полный жизни. На твоих глазах развернётся поистине эпическая история о забавных муравьях, доблестно защищающих свою колонию. Друзья-насекомые внезапно превратились в опасных мутантов, и нужна целая армия, чтобы спасти муравейник от их нашествия.
Начав играть, ты с головой уйдёшь в мир приключений!_
  
*Игровые особенности:*

- *ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНАЯ ГРАФИКА*
Насладись проработанной анимацией и 3D-графикой высокой чёткости!
- *ЗАХВАТЫВАЮЩАЯ ИСТОРИЯ*
Следить за сюжетом помогут анимированные сценки и весёлые персонажи.
- *ИНТУИТИВНО ПОНЯТНОЕ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ И УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ ГЕЙМПЛЕЙ*
Легкое управление упростит знакомство с игрой. Оригинальная смесь экшена, аркады и стратегии никого не оставит равнодушным!
- *РЕЖИМ БЕСКОНЕЧНОЙ ИГРЫ*
Соревнуйся с друзьями или с любыми другими игроками со всего мира в двух динамичных режимах игры!
- *ВОСХИТИТЕЛЬНЫЙ САУНДТРЕК*
Завораживающие звуки природы и отличная музыка поднимут боевой дух!

*Скачать:*

   

_Официальная Lite версия игры_

ant, raid, rts games, rts game, real games, best rts, rts strategy, 3d rts, real time strategy, realtime strategy, strategy game, 3d game, zombie game, zombie games, zombie survival, defence games, tower defence, defend games, defender game, cute game, best rts, arcade strategy, arcade game, casual games, action games,

----------

